# Rescission sample letter - HGVC FL



## LinaS (Feb 19, 2021)

Hello Forum!

A brand new member here and very happy I found you (through the BBB reviews of HGVC). 
I bought a T/S in Orlando from HGVC yesterday afternoon but woke up this morning thinking what a stupid thing I did shopping a product I know absolutely nothing about. And after reading here realized I must absolutely educate myself first before venturing into such affairs. 
I paid the deposit yesterday but am certified mailing the recission letter today (from Orlando) before flying back to NYC. 
Hopefully, there will be no problems with the refund?

Also, I found this sample letter here on TUGBBS and appreciate the ready template. Is this a good enough letter? Attaching the title contract page copy as well. 

_'Gentlemen:_
_
Regarding contract "123" for purchase of a timeshare at "ABC" resort. We are exercising our legal right to cancel this contract. We expect a full refund of our deposit of "$123." 
Do not make any additional charges to my credit card. Please confirm my legal rescission in writing.

Sincerely,

John Husband
Jane Wife'_

Hope I am self-correcting in a timely manner and doing everything right. Very spooked by the 2021 bad reviews on the BBB. 
Must learn everything about T/S before buying!

Thank you in advance for any comment on the sample letter.


----------



## brp (Feb 19, 2021)

Welcome to TUG! Glad you found us in time,

This letter should get the job done. Follow the guidelines to the letter as far as delivery. HGVC are very good about this and will not give you a hard time.

Not sure about the bad reviews for HGVC on the BBB as many of us like this very much. Certainly a Developer purchase (as opposed to Resale) should be getting a bd review.

Become a TUG member, take time and do research. When you are ready to buy, if that happens, Resale is the way to go!

(BTW, love your last names. Clearly you were destined to marry )

Cheers.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes resale is the way to go. You can buy the same for a fraction of the price through a licensed real estate broker and won't get scammed.

Poor reviews are because people bought developer and felt lied to by sales reps. Or purchased a promo package and it wasn't what they thought (IMHO...I'm not feeling bad for these people as they thought they were getting a good deal.) Or bought something they really could not afford or they lost their job and are bitter about the annual fees.

HGVC resorts are well maintained and the staff at resorts are top notch. You can get a really nice vacation in a 2 bdrm unit for about the same as a non-descript hotel room elsewhere.

Congrats on rescinding. Apply the TUG 4Rs

Rescind
Research
Buy Resale 
or
Rent Timeshares


----------



## GT75 (Feb 19, 2021)

Yes, your sample letter is sufficient.    It only needs to be simple, just make sure that everyone who signed the contract, sighs this rescission letter.    Also, mail it back to the address provided in your paperwork, not the sales office.     Be careful with calls from the sales office because they will try to talk you out of it.   HGVC will follow the law, so don't worry about that.

@Grammarhero, another one for your records.


----------



## Hobokie (Feb 19, 2021)

@LinaS , welcome!! 

In addition to the comments above, note that the sales people may try to call you to change your mind. Do NOT speak with them as you may feel bullied, silly, upset, etc.


----------



## dayooper (Feb 19, 2021)

I understand why some would complain to the BBB about HGVC if they bought through the developer and learned of the resale market. It's a huge chunk of cash to put down and learning the "depreciation of their investment" would have made me not very happy with HGVC either. I also believe there are members that try to book their vacations like they would hotels. It takes the ability to plan 9 months in advance (the earliest you can reserve a club booking in most resorts) to get many of the resorts. If you were sold on being able to use a club reservation at one of the Florida Gulf coast resorts, then you might be not a happy customer either (they are very difficult to book as well). These are most of the complaints I see in the HGVC Facebook groups.

With that being said, I love the system. The club bookings are flexible and if you plan ahead of time, you can really maximize your money. Were are taking 3 trips this summer and are already discussing where we want to go in 2022. The resorts (at least the ones I've been to) are fabulous! They are in great spots and are very well appointed with new furnishing, appliances and contemporary decor. The best part? The customer service is sooooooo good. They are helpful, pleasant and really go the extra mile to make you happy. We are so excited to try three new to us resorts this summer (Ocean Oak, Elara and, if it reopens, Downtown Chicago/ Miracle Mile). 

If you think that HGVC might be for you, stick around this forum. The very knowledgeable members of this group have taught me how to use my points very effectively. You can learn which are the best resorts to own for what purpose you want to use them and you get up-to-date information on the system. I would also suggest paying the $15 for a TUG membership. The user-written resort reviews are about as unbiased as you will get. There's also a member-only rare sightings page for those hard-to-get exchanges. Best $15 you will spend on traveling.


----------



## brp (Feb 19, 2021)

Hobokie said:


> @LinaS , welcome!!
> 
> In addition to the comments above, note that the sales people may try to call you to change your mind. Do NOT speak with them as you may feel bullied, silly, upset, etc.



Or you may want to answer specifically to mess with them. Different strokes 

Cheers.


----------



## phil1ben (Feb 19, 2021)

It is a good product if you buy resale. Research Research Research BEFORE you buy anything significant.


----------



## Grammarhero (Feb 19, 2021)

LinaS said:


> Hello Forum!
> 
> A brand new member here and very happy I found you (through the BBB reviews of HGVC).
> I bought a T/S in Orlando from HGVC yesterday afternoon but woke up this morning thinking what a stupid thing I did shopping a product I know absolutely nothing about. And after reading here realized I must absolutely educate myself first before venturing into such affairs.
> ...


@LinaS We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

: ] @brp You make me smile : )) My last name?  Still unmarried but there is always time, right?
SO glad I found you all here as woke up the next day after my T/S shopping spree at 4:30am quite shaken by my own irresponsible behavior.
In any case, many cheers, and will report here how the HGVC managed it at the end. 
Thank you for the reassurance.
Cheers!



brp said:


> Welcome to TUG! Glad you found us in time,
> 
> This letter should get the job done. Follow the guidelines to the letter as far as delivery. HGVC are very good about this and will not give you a hard time.
> 
> ...


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

@ GalGalTravelelr,

Thank you for the insights and the supportive bump! In all honesty, I feel I must just start with renting a T/S once to see how the process goes and I assume in a couple of such successful stays could then think about a shopping excursion.

Will absolutely scribble these down in my phone notes to be mindful next time.
"Rescind
Research
Buy Resale
or
Rent Timeshares"

Appreciate!





CalGalTraveler said:


> Yes resale is the way to go. You can buy the same for a fraction of the price through a licensed real estate broker and won't get scammed.
> 
> Poor reviews are because people bought developer and felt lied to by sales reps. Or purchased a promo package and it wasn't what they thought (IMHO...I'm not feeling bad for these people as they thought they were getting a good deal.) Or bought something they really could not afford or they lost their job and are bitter about the annual fees.
> 
> ...


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

@GT75, Thank you for advising.

I priority mailed the letter (signed by me alone as was the only buyer) the next day - right after I posted here as I did not want to waste time + certified mail + signature receipt (probably overdid it with the mailing but wanted to be triple sure).

After mailing the envelope, I called my HGVC T/S ambassador and told him I am too poor for words and will probably be bankrupted for nonpayments if I do not rescind. He tried to suggest alternative maneuvers (more points), but I assured him that I would find him again to renew this shopping affair once I am in a better financial state. I think he was fine with my telling them openly I cannot go through with it and left only one voicemail afterward.

My one *extra question* is: did I have to notarize my signature on the rescission letter before mailing it? 
I am thinking of mailing them another set - the same - but this time with a notarized signature (or am I totally paranoid?) - tomorrow (as still within the 10 rescission timeframe).

Re: Rescission Mailing address
Mailed my notice of cancellation to "Contract Services - Rescission" -  as instructed in the contract "Rescission" paragraph.

Do you think I should also copy email them the above - there were 3 people present: the salesman, the T/S ambassador, and the client relations manager?

Thank you so much !!




GT75 said:


> Yes, your sample letter is sufficient.    It only needs to be simple; ensure that everyone who signed the contract signs this rescission letter.    Also, mail it back to the address provided in your paperwork, not the sales office.     Be careful with calls from the sales office because they will try to talk you out of it.   HGVC will follow the law, so don't worry about that.
> 
> @Grammarhero, another one for your records.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you for the thoughtful advice, @Hobokie ! I won't talk to anyone and will instead focus on educating myself here. You understand the dynamic perfectly. Cheers!




Hobokie said:


> @LinaS , welcome!!
> 
> In addition to the comments above, note that the salespeople may try to call you to change your mind. Do NOT speak with them as you may feel bullied, silly, upset, etc.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

Appreciate your advice @dayooper and hope you have lovely vacation times in the coming summer - all sounds glorious.

Just registered as a paid member as want to say thank you like that - added all your names here.

The HGVC BBB complaints are indeed very discouraging as I know very little about it all. I panicked (and thankfully) - and here I am - canceling. While reading the reviews I realized that I am in no position to book T/S early in advance  (as you are clearly pointing here) for one must know their schedule months in advance or else the booking will be nearly impossible. As my routine is not exactly set yet I will wait for 2-3 years and hope to be able to rent first and see how that goes.

You are right about Hilton and I too noticed their service these few days we were in Orlando and it is not about the HGVC per see but about the fact one would have a hard time getting out of a contract if one's plans/ circumstances change. In addition, from what I read so far, RCI is not an easy booking either. I am actually Eastern European and we travel to Europe at least once yearly (except for 2020 obviously).  
I love the T/S concept of vacation. Must figure out which T/S companies to follow and read, HGVC including.

Many cheers!





dayooper said:


> I understand why some would complain to the BBB about HGVC if they bought through the developer and learned of the resale market. It's a huge chunk of cash to put down and learning the "depreciation of their investment" would have made me not very happy with HGVC either. I also believe there are members that try to book their vacations like they would hotels. It takes the ability to plan 9 months in advance (the earliest you can reserve a club booking in most resorts) to get many of the resorts. If you were sold on being able to use a club reservation at one of the Florida Gulf coast resorts, then you might be not a happy customer either (they are very difficult to book as well). These are most of the complaints I see in the HGVC Facebook groups.
> 
> With that being said, I love the system. The club bookings are flexible and if you plan ahead of time, you can really maximize your money. Were are taking 3 trips this summer and are already discussing where we want to go in 2022. The resorts (at least the ones I've been to) are fabulous! They are in great spots and are very well appointed with new furnishing, appliances and contemporary decor. The best part? The customer service is sooooooo good. They are helpful, pleasant and really go the extra mile to make you happy. We are so excited to try three new to us resorts this summer (Ocean Oak, Elara and, if it reopens, Downtown Chicago/ Miracle Mile).
> 
> If you think that HGVC might be for you, stick around this forum. The very knowledgeable members of this group have taught me how to use my points very effectively. You can learn which are the best resorts to own for what purpose you want to use them and you get up-to-date information on the system. I would also suggest paying the $15 for a TUG membership. The user-written resort reviews are about as unbiased as you will get. There's also a member-only rare sightings page for those hard-to-get exchanges. Best $15 you will spend on traveling.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

@phil1ben, I like your quote about the deathbed/office : ]

Thank you for the insight! Yes, research indeed! That is my plan. 
Cheers





phil1ben said:


> It is a good product if you buy resale. Research Research Research BEFORE you buy anything significant.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

@Grammarhero , certainly!

It is Monday now (2/22) and my T/S signing/deposit happened last Thursday (2/18). I mailed the cancellation package the day after, Friday (2/19). Hope to see my refund sometime soon!

I asked above @GT75 but do you think I should send the same cancellation package but with a notarized signature on the rescission letter? 
The contract calls for mailing to their corporation address/ contract rescissions but should I also email the people I dealt with (I have their emails)?

If HGVC refunds my money I will save this total contracted amount: $13,980 (w/ $382 closing fee; for 3400points/$1037 maintenance - every other year, $186 maintenance during the gap years; 17.4% interest).

Many cheers!




Grammarhero said:


> @LinaS We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 22, 2021)

LinaS said:


> My one *extra question* is: did I have to notarize my signature on the rescission letter before mailing it?


You only need to follow the rescind instructions provided in your packet exactly.    If you do that, then HGVC will follow the law.   I would recommend that you send the letter certified mail because that provides you the proof.   Check, but I have never heard that a notarized letter is required.     Now, HGVC isn't obligated to inform you during processing.     And the process does take time, maybe 30-45 days.

Secondly, don't call the sales office.     They do not process this.    I have never heard of an HGVC T/S ambassador.    This must be a new sales gimmick.   

@Grammarhero/ @dayooper / @SmithOp / @Sandy VDH  , do you have more "words of wisdom" for the OP?


----------



## LinaS (Feb 22, 2021)

Thank you @GT75 

The packet does not mention they need me to notarize anything so I just might leave it at that and not send a second package with a notarized signature. 
My first package I already sent the way HGVC requires, and via certified mail with returned receipt (signature receipt) and it was delivered today. 

Appreciate you mentioning the approximate rescission time frame. It says in the Rescission clause: "all funds paid will be refunded to Purchasers within twenty (20) days after receipt of notice of cancellation..." I will know now to wait longer if I do not hear anything in 20 days.

The T/S sales ambassador was the second in command at my sales scene. 
We (I was with my underage daughter) met the sales rep and after the initial 30 mins he sat us down and explained the details and the pricing. When I said why not, he called the "ambassador" who explained he is the sales representative's boss. That ambassador is supposedly the person whom to call day or night if I need anything at all, bookings etc. The third person we met was the one who brought in the contract and that was the 'clients relations manager' (and is a notary themselves - have their business card). 

My only complaint (as I do not even know what to complain about : ] ) is that they assured me I won't have any problems booking a month in advance or even less, almost anywhere I want. 
In any case, so glad to be canceling it all.

Appreciate your help!




GT75 said:


> You only need to follow the rescind instructions provided in your packet exactly.    If you do that, then HGVC will follow the law.   I would recommend that you send the letter certified mail because that provides you the proof.   Check, but I have never heard that a notarized letter is required.     Now, HGVC isn't obligated to inform you during processing.     And the process does take time, maybe 30-45 days.
> 
> Secondly, don't call the sales office.     They do not process this.    I have never heard of an HGVC T/S ambassador.    This must be a new sales gimmick.
> 
> @Grammarhero/ @dayooper / @SmithOp / @Sandy VDH  , do you have more "words of wisdom" for the OP?


----------



## GT75 (Feb 22, 2021)

LinaS said:


> is that they assured me I won't have any problems booking a month in advance or even less, almost anywhere I want.


Now, that ain't true.    You will only get the leftovers.   You need to book HGVC TS when the club season opens (usually at the 9-month mark).   That was the first lesson that I learned.    Secondly, besides no buying resale, you were buying enough points.    That was a terrible purchase that they had you in.   But, you will have time to learn.     HGVC is actually a great system if you purchase resale.


----------



## GT75 (Feb 23, 2021)

LinaS said:


> Just registered as a paid member as want to say thank you like that - added all your names here.


You are still showing as a guest.    Refer to link (need to enter codeword).


----------



## dayooper (Feb 23, 2021)

LinaS said:


> Appreciate your advice @dayooper and hope you have lovely vacation times in the coming summer - all sounds glorious.
> 
> Just registered as a paid member as want to say thank you like that - added all your names here.
> 
> ...



I think renting is a great option for you. You can get so much for your money. I have a co-worker that wants to go to Myrtle Beach this summer. There are taking 4 teenage children with them. I suggested a 3 bedroom at Ocean 22. The resorts' 3 bedrooms are pretty much booked for the summer, but one of HGVC's other Myrtle Beach resorts, Ocean Enclave has openings. They wanted over $1000 a night on Hilton.com for a total (adding in taxes and fees) of over $7200 for the week. I found a 3 bedroom rental from an owner for $2700 (almost a third of the cost). She was ecstatic over the find.

Don't limit yourself to HGVC when you rent. There are so many great systems to choose from. Marriott, Westin, Wyndham,  Worldmark and Hyatt all have nice resorts in many great locations. Use the TUG resort reviews to help decide where to stay before you book your trips. I have found them to be very honest in what they say. The actual ratings might be a bit scattered, but the descriptions are pretty much spot on.

One last piece of advice, don't take the resorts up on an offer for a free gift in exchange for a sales presentation. It's just my opinion, but the gifts just aren't worth the trouble of sitting through the pitch. I know some love getting those gifts (or even bantering back and forth with the salesman), but I don't want my vacation disturbed by the aggravation of them badgering me to buy.

Good Luck!


----------



## LinaS (Feb 23, 2021)

@GT75 Learning how to rent and shop resale (further on) will be the goal here. I like Hilton and am grateful I found this forum.

Apropos, think I fixed my profile - entered the membership code, thank you for the prompt.

Cheers!



GT75 said:


> HGVC is actually a great system if you purchase resale.


----------



## LinaS (Feb 23, 2021)

Appreciate all your good advice as it is just the sort of information I need @dayooper 

I have many good leads from this thread already and will follow them to see what I can learn AND will not venture into anything before triple sure I am up to par and understand what is ahead of me. This is a very heartening story - about Myrtle Beach and your colleague with the teenagers' family! 

Re: another sales pitch - this was the first and last such freebie I went after : )) No more!

Many cheers!



dayooper said:


> One last piece of advice, don't take the resorts up on an offer for a free gift in exchange for a sales presentation


----------



## LinaS (Mar 5, 2021)

Hello, Ladies and Gents!

Just wanted to follow up with the refund report - I received my deposit money back yesterday, 3/4 ! 
No unseemly phonecalls from anyone. You were right, that HGVC is prompt with the rescission process.

Thank you very much indeed @GT75 @Grammarhero @dayooper @phil1ben @brp @Hobokie @GalGalTraveler

Next step - learn how to rent timeshares  
Many cheers and have a great weekend!




Grammarhero said:


> @LinaS We hope your rescission and deposit refund were successful.  To track TUG rescission savings, mind sharing how much you saved with rescission?  As half of tuggers initially bought developer/retail TS, there is no shame.


----------



## GT75 (Mar 5, 2021)

LinaS said:


> Next step - learn how to rent timeshares


Wonderful news.     Congratulations and thanks for reporting back.   Now you can relax and take your time as you learn about TSs.    Renting is a great way to start.


----------



## dayooper (Mar 5, 2021)

@LinaS Awesome! Must be a huge relief to get out from under that contract! Take your time, rent and enjoy your locations!


----------



## brp (Mar 5, 2021)

LinaS said:


> Hello, Ladies and Gents!
> 
> Just wanted to follow up with the refund report - I received my deposit money back yesterday, 3/4 !
> No unseemly phonecalls from anyone. You were right, that HGVC is prompt with the rescission process.



Great news. Although, to be honest, we all expected this. One thing we've all found, both from our own experiences and those we've read about posted here is that, while the sales folks are a wide range in honesty and integrity, the back office folks who process these things are very ethical and don't play games. They live up to their word and are pretty quick.

Renting is a good way to start. If the bug bites you to own, do your Research and buy Resale!

Cheers.


----------

